# dodo juice Banana armour or Collinite #915?



## askernlad (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi which wax would be the best to use on a red Honda civic type r?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I think you're going to get asked to define 'best' ......

915 likely to last longer, as Collinite is very durable. Although I havent used it personally, the Dodo has a great rep for looks, but probably isnt going to last as long. There are LOADS of pics and options mentioned in the Showroom thread about red cars, so have a look in there for ideas and results.

Remember prep is the key anyway to both looks and durability, so have you got this all sorted?


----------



## Petrolhead Matt (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah, as above, it depends on what you want out of the wax and the paint prep is essential.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

both :thumb: 

even people with expensive waxes have use for collinite in winter, so buy both :lol: :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

How about a coat of Colly 476 for a durable base and layer with Banana Amour for looks?


----------



## askernlad (Oct 21, 2007)

So the collinite #915 is gona be better for the winter period, and the dodo for the summer?


----------



## askernlad (Oct 21, 2007)

So i would be ok to put a coat of the banana armour over the top of Collinite?
If im gona do this would the 476 be better than the 915?


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

i maybe tempted to get both dodo 1st and #915 on top.


----------



## askernlad (Oct 21, 2007)

If i put the 915 over the top of the dodo will i loose the wetness of the dodo that im after? Also would you recommend the jetseal109 or the dodo juice lime prime before either of these waxs?


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

swissvax cf, 109, 915


----------



## askernlad (Oct 21, 2007)

jetseal, and collinite #915 it is then. That looks stunning. Just hope it works as nice on red with it being a warmer colour than blue? Wasnt sure if the two would work together but but take it it does.
Cheers Rock.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

no problem, enjoy:thumb:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Both would be very good. People tend to say that the Collintes are durable, but neglect the fact that, with the right prep, they have very good looks too! Saying that, reports about the Banana Armour tend to indicate that it will also be durable. Its a newish wax though so time really hasn't told.

Its all about the preparation really. I'd be happy to use both, maybe an experiment if you were so inclined.


----------

